# chickie pail buckets



## GlennD (Oct 10, 2013)

anyone know where you can purchase them in Denver?


----------



## Sbishop (Jul 22, 2015)

I got them at Ace on Kipling in Wheatridge


----------



## GlennD (Oct 10, 2013)

ok thanks ill check ace


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

We sell these:
https://www.downriverequip.com/camping/water-jugs/gsi-product/gsi-enamel-dish-pan-pid-1961


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I think I'm going to add a couple of these:
https://www.amazon.com/Behrens-105L...ocphy=9021400&hvtargid=pla-313218412706&psc=1

The taller Chickie pails are nice for heating water, but are too deep for short people to do dishes on a tall table.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Y'all know heating zinc coated (galvanized) metal releases toxins into the food/liquid AND as a gas.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

k2andcannoli said:


> Y'all know heating zinc coated (galvanized) metal releases toxins into the food/liquid AND as a gas.


And with all the cracks, curves and the seam, once used a dish bucket it will never be clean again. 

Friends don't let friends use chickie pails for dishes. 

Nicely played Down River. And a far better option than galvanized buckets.


----------



## 6FEETandRISING (Feb 15, 2012)

carvedog said:


> Friends don't let friends use chickie pails for dishes.



Yup. The GSI ones look great. But I've found that the Sterlite dish tubs from Target at $1.90 ea is hard to beat.


----------



## athelake (Dec 3, 2014)

+1 on the Sterilite tubs. They also fit in my kitchen dry box. We did melt a hole in the side of one when a hot frying pan made contact with the side of a pan on our last trip. A piece of Gorilla tape applied to the inside wall was a quick repair that was leak proof for the rest of the trip.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

I have 2 of the enamelware basins (for hot wash & rinse - they can be reheated on blaster) AND 2 plastic tubs (Sterilite, probably, but stickers are long gone) - everything fits in one old duffel along with a strainer and all scrub brushes, soap, chlorox, etc. Used chickie pails for years - grew to hate packing 'em and they do collect scunge in crevices. 
Never going back...


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Gee, this topic twice in one season.

Isn't it obvious yet, personal preference and to each their own!


----------



## DoubleShadow (May 2, 2013)

Chickie Pails are for Geezers and seem very impractical for a number of reasons. GeoRon you probably do dishes in chickie pails while sitting in your high back DRE seat in your boat!


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Doubleshadow, tell us your reasons so that we all might know.

Yes, I am a Geezer. Can't hardly deny that. I'm on Social Security and going on Medicare next year. In other words, I'm happily retired. Wished I could have done it 40 years ago,,, but I've been semi-retired for the last 30.

Yes, I do dishes in Chicky Pails when doing meals for 16 to 24 people that dirty everything in the kitchen box that likely includes giant pots, pans, 18" dutch ovens and perhaps 16x28 griddles. When doing self support these days, I'm more likely to just use my tongue and a chlorox wipe.

I have even done the dishes in my high back DRE captain's chair removed from the boat and conveniently placed in front of the 4 wide mouth chickie pails down on the wet sand at waters edge. 

Thanks for the troll. The day was kinda slow sitting here in my rocker after doing a mtn bike ride.


----------



## jamesg (Sep 22, 2016)

Nice GeoRon! Love my chicky pails and burly storage bag from Tuff River stuff

https://www.tuffriverstuff.com/dish-pail-bag/

hanging Dish drying mesh, soap, bleach, scrubbies, etc (even a 5 lb propane) all fit nicely in there as well. 

I get complimented on the set up on almost every trip.


----------



## rivergod (May 26, 2004)

Boy, was I off base. When I saw, "Chickie Pail Buckets" I thought we were talking pee buckets for the ladies. High recommended on trips BTW.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

rivergod said:


> Boy, was I off base. When I saw, "Chickie Pail Buckets" I thought we were talking pee buckets for the ladies. High recommended on trips BTW.


Pee buckets are not just for the ladies or us old geezers. Even when I was a young buck it was hard to push yet squeeze muscles at the same time in such close proximity.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

rivergod said:


> Boy, was I off base. When I saw, "Chickie Pail Buckets" I thought we were talking pee buckets for the ladies. High recommended on trips BTW.


Ya, I hear you, I have been off base on a few posts myself here on MB. I just leave them, makes for a little entertainment.


----------

